# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock X470 Taichi – материнская плата для создания высокопроизводительных машин

## Labs

Обновленная версия микроархитектуры AMD Zen+ дала новый простор для деятельности производителям материнских плат. С одной стороны, те получили возможность выпускать новые и более интересные продукты, с другой, исправить различные недочеты, которые были допущены при проектировании моделей для процессоров Zen. Совсем недавно мы рассмотрели материнскую плату ASRock X470 Gaming K4 на чипсете X470 для процессоров Zen+, а сегодня же  познакомимся со стоящей на ступень выше моделью ASRock X470 Taichi.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*Технические характеристики и функционал*Если рассмотренная ранее плата ASRock X470 Gaming K4, по замыслу разработчиков, была ориентирована на построение игровых компьютеров начального ценового диапазона, то ASRock X470 Taichi предназначена уже для построения высокопроизводительных систем различного назначения с бескомпромиссной функциональностью. Модель также базируется на чипсете AMD Х470, однако, учитывая ее возможности, без ряда контроллеров разработчики уже не обошлись.Так, самое пристальное внимание было уделено сетевым возможностям платы. ASRock X470 Taichi оснащена полностью самодостаточным гигабитным сетевым PCIe контроллером I211AT, поддерживающим все актуальные технологии и оснащенным защитой от последствий грозы или воздействия статического электричества. Дополняет его поддержка беспроводных стандартов Wi-Fi 802.11ac 2,4/5 ГГц и Bluetooth 4.0. Реализована она с помощью Wi-Fi/BT-модуля, причем беспроводной модуль здесь – не просто отдельная плата расширения для штатного слота PCIe, а именно интегрированный контроллер. Он заранее установлен в специальный слот mini PCIe, распаянный около панели входов/выходов, и оснащен металлическим экранированием, а винтовые разъемы для антенн выведены на заднюю панель. Так что к компьютеру на основе ASRock X470 Taichi вполне можно не подводить витую пару, что дает полную свободу выбора места расположения ПК.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Любая высокопроизводительная и функциональная система требует поддержки достаточного количества накопителей, в том числе и самых высокоскоростных. Для этого шесть портов SATA 6Gb/s, поддерживаемых чипсетом X470, дополнены еще двумя, реализованными за счет чипа ASMedia ASM1061. К ним добавили еще два слота для твердотельных накопителей формата М.2. Один из них поддерживает SSD с интерфейсом PCIe 2.0 и подключен к чипсету посредством четырех линий, обеспечивающих пропускную способность до 20 Gb/s. Второй является Ultra M.2 и, кроме тех же накопителей с интерфейсом SATA, может принять SSD PCIe 3.0 через четыре линии, подключенные к контроллеру процессора и обеспечивающие скорость передачи данных до 32 Gb/s.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Поддержка двух портов самой скоростной, на сегодняшний день, версии универсального интерфейса USB 3.1 Gen 2 реализована через возможности чипсета AMD 470. Так же, как и представленный десятью портами USB 3.0.Звуковая подсистема ASRock X470 Taichi построен на кодеке Realtek ALC1220 и носит название Purity Sound 4. Поддерживаются акустические системы формата 7.1 и любые, даже самые «сложные» наушники.С количеством слотов для видеокарт на плате все честно – их два. Именно столько поддерживает контроллер шины PCI Еxpress процессоров AMD Ryzen, шестнадцать линий которого могут разделяться на две группы по восемь. В дополнение к ним на плате имеется слот PCIe 2.0 х4, физически представленный как PCIe х4, и два PCIe 2.0 х1.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Задняя панель ASRock X470 Taichi оснащена двумя портами USB 3.1 Gen2 – по одному Type-A и Type-С, шестью USB 3.1 Gen1 и одним PS/2. Здесь же расположился сетевой разъем RJ-45, пять аналоговых входов-выходов звукового тракта формата mini-jack 3.5 мм, цифровой оптический S/PDIF, а также разъемы для коаксиальных антенн встроенного модуля Wi-Fi.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Дизайн и компоновка*
Внешний вид материнской платы ASRock X470 Taichi формируется за счет все усложняющихся дизайнерских решений, экспериментов с цветом и формой таких элементов, как радиаторы охлаждения чипсета и MOSFET, кожух звукового тракта и IO-панели, и даже интеграции столь необычных составляющих, как пластина, служащая для охлаждения SSD-накопителей M.2.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Плата имеет полноразмерный формат ATX, благодаря чему компоновка элементов на текстолите достаточно свободна. Продумана она буквально до мелочей, что уже давно стало устоявшейся традицией для всех продуктов ASRock без исключения.Всего на ASRock X470 Taichi распаяно три слота, подходящих для установки видеокарт. По факту же для этого подходят только два первых. Они имеют металлическое обрамление, припаянное к текстолиту и выполняющее роль механического усилителя. Это может быть достаточно актуально при установке в слоты флагманских видеокарт с тяжелыми системами охлаждения, создающих на месте крепления разъемов значительную нагрузку на пайку. Со временем это может привести к образованию микротрещин в соединениях и проблемам со стабильностью работы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Свободное пространство между разъемами позволяет устанавливать в первый 3D-карту с трехслотовой системой охлаждения, а во второй — с двухслотовой. Третий же распаян в самом низу платы и в него можно устанавливать, например, SSD-накопители соответствующего формата. Мешать видеокартам они не будут.Старшие модели процессоров Ryzen – довольно энергоемкие решения, поэтому импульсный преобразователь напряжений питания ASRock X470 Taichi имеет хороший запас по схемотехнике и насчитывает шестнадцать фаз. Уже само по себе такое их количество внушает уверенность, что плата справится с абсолютно любой потребляемой мощностью даже в режиме разгона. Вдобавок же в цепях используется еще и элементная база самого высокого класса. Это высококлассные дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками, способные работать с токами до 60А, продвинутые ключевые транзисторы Dual-Stack MOSFET и полимерные конденсаторы Nichicon 12K Black Caps с пониженным последовательным сопротивлением. Все это позволяет значительно увеличить КПД преобразователя и, следовательно, значительно уменьшить потери электроэнергии, заодно снизив нагрев самих элементов, что особенно актуально при разгоне процессоров.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Тем не менее, для охлаждения полевых транзисторов преобразователя используется два довольно массивных алюминиевых радиатора, соединенных в единую цепь тепловой трубкой. Это позволяет более равномернее распределять тепло, особенно в тех случаях, когда косвенный обдув от процессорного кулера получает только один из них.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Звуковая система материнской ASRock X470 Taichi, именуемая Purity Sound 4, построена на кодеке Realtek ALC1220, позволяющем выводить звук рекордно высокого, для встроенных решений, качества. Но сам по себе чип значит далеко не всё, ведь он – только источник аналогового звука, на качество которого определяющее значение оказывает и остальная составляющая тракта. Здесь разработчики ASRock применили целый ряд технических решений, так или иначе улучшающих качество выводимого сигнала.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Так, вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные электромагнитные помехи в тракте, приходящие из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. В выходных фильтрах используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а для фронтального выхода на наушники применяется выделенный операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий любые наушники с импедансом до 600 Ом (с его автоматическим определением), что совсем несвойственно встроенным решениями. В довершение картины контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты. Сверху звуковой тракт вместе со всей панелью входов-выходов прикрывает пластиковый кожух. Элемент принимает заметное участие в формировании дизайна платы, придавая ему некий космический вид и, по замыслу разработчиков ASRock, еще и защищает чувствительные элементы от разрядов статического электричества.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Нельзя не заметить, что плата оснащена фирменной системой подсветки ASRock Polychrome RGB, состоящей из трех групп светодиодов, размещенных под радиатором чипсета, под кожухом звукового тракта и в области I/O-панели.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Кроме этого, на текстолите имеется разъем для подключения светодиодных лент, которыми предполагается подсвечивать корпус компьютера. Свечение этих лент также будет управляться по заданному пользователем алгоритму самой платой.*Упаковка и комплектация*Упаковкой продукту ASRock X470 Taichi служит внушительных размеров коробка, оснащенная ручкой для переноски и стильно оформленной глянцевой обложкой.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Набор комплектующих в целом стандартен, хоть и немного расширен за счет сигнальных кабелей SATA, которых здесь четыре вместо привычных двух. Кроме этого, в комплекте присутствует мостик для объединения двух видеокарт в тандемы SLI, два винта для фиксации SSD М.2, антенны для Wi-Fi/BT-модуля, заглушка для I/O панели, диск с драйверами и ПО, руководство по эксплуатации.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*ASRock UEFI*
Микрокод BIOS материнской платы ASRock X470 Taichi основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка ASRock UEFI с простым графическим интерфейсом и поддержкой управления мышью. В отличие от системных плат ASRock на платформах Intel, утилита настройки BIOS X470 Taichi не имеет упрощенного режима – только классический, с классическим же расположением пунктов. Это удобно для опытных пользователей, но вряд ли дружелюбно для новичков.Пункты, касающиеся настройки абсолютно всех аспектов работы системы, представлены в полном объеме. Информация предоставляется в наглядном виде без двойного смысла и разночтений.Относительно нестандартные настройки, касающиеся разгона компонентов системы, сосредоточены в подменю OC Tweaker. Сгруппированы опции довольно продумано и логично – по мере предполагаемой востребованности. Так, например, первой представлена настройка базовой частоты шины процессора, следом, его множителя с индикацией результирующей частоты, далее – напряжения питания.Следом размещен блок конфигурации клокинга и таймингов модулей памяти. Выбираемая частота также фигурирует в явном виде, а задержки адресации могут настраиваться по отдельности в явном или автоматическом режиме.Наконец, блок управления напряжением питания компонентов позволяет точно сконфигурировать значения вольтажа на каждом элементе системыВозможностью сохранять несколько профилей настроек с присвоением им имен уже давно никого не удивишь, но это не отменяет её удобства и полезности. Особенно если учесть, что профили остаются неприкосновенны при использовании кнопки Clear CMOS.*Разгон и тестирование*Тестировалась материнская плата ASRock X470 Taichi со следующим комплектом оборудования:_процессор: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X;__накопитель: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB;__оперативная память: 2х4 GB, Geil Dragon RAM PC4-24000;__кулер: СЖО Corsair H60;__блок питания: Aerocool Templarius Imperator 1150W;__шасси: Cooler Master LAB._Номинальная частота функционирования используемого в составе тестового стенда процессора AMD Ryzen 7 2700X составляет 3700 МГц. Благодаря обновленной технологии Precision Boost 2, в режиме максимальной нагрузки, процессор может ускоряться вплоть до 4300 МГц. Это штатные возможности данной модели CPU. В среднем, благодаря более совершенной технологии  Precision Boost 2, процессор AMD Ryzen 7 2700X функционирует на турбочастоте на 500 МГц выше, чем у предшествующего AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, хотя номинально он быстрее лишь на 100-300 МГц.Температура кристалла в режиме максимальной нагрузки при использовании далеко не самой эффективной системы охлаждения составляет 67 °С, что более чем приемлемо, так как в режим защиты от перегрева процессор уходит по достижении 100 °С.Что касается разгона, то стабильной работы стендового экземплятра AMD Ryzen 7 2700X удалось достичь на постоянных частотах вплоть до 4149 МГц при напряжении питания 1,44 В, в то время как штатное составляет 1.23 В.То есть повысить вольтаж пришлось весьма серьезно, хотя и минимальная частота в режиме максимальной нагрузки фактически выросла на 450 МГц. Естественно, такой оверклокинг вызывает значительное увеличение тепловыделения кристалла. В итоге максимальная температура процессора заметно подросла – до 94 °С, хотя и это значение достаточно далеко от критического.Ввиду полученных данных, целесообразность разгона процессора AMD Ryzen 7 2700X становится под большой знак вопроса. В штатном режиме, благодаря технологии Precision Boost 2, наш экземпляр CPU работал на частотах 3950-4300 МГц, что зависело от общей нагрузки,  и ответ на вопрос будет ли смысл от синхронного ускорения всех ядер до 4149 МГц в реальных приложениях, а не в ориентированных на максимальное «прожигание» процессора бенчмарках, остается под большим вопросом.*Заключение*
Материнская плата ASRock X470 Taichi предназначена для построения высокопроизводительных машин с расширенной функциональностью, на базе обновленной платформы AMD Zen+. Вкупе, с возросшей производительностью CPU Ryzen, обновленным чипсетом AMD X470, грамотно дополненным необходимыми контроллерами, рассмотренный продукт ASRock предлагает отличный уровень функциональности при вполне адекватной цене. Кроме этого, ASRock X470 Taichi оснащена высококачественной звуковой подсистемой Purity Sound 4 и построена на самой высококлассной элементной базе, надежность которой заметно превышает среднестатистический уровень для подобных решений.

----------

